# Problem connecting to phone # extensions in razr xt912



## atreidesofarrakis (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guys I recently flashed my razr using the rom version from xfer.in. The goo.im version is failing miserably each time, the rom apparantly installs flawlessly with the exception that something is wrong with the telephony, I can make calls, but anything I am within a call and I have to dial another extention number it is not dialling, so basically everything is working except this, I really like this rom and really dont want to go back to stock rom where the phone CAN dial extentions as I checked when I restored it.

I reinstalled the rom a few times just to make sure I wasnt making an error, even deleted the rom 2 slot and recreated it, no luck, the telephone making calls but cant click the extention when the call is picked up by any pbx system.

Any suggestions


----------

